# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  مشکل با فرمت xml در sopa client

## ghasemweb

با سلام دو مدل زیر رو ببینید:


<env:Envelope xmlns:env="http://www.w3.org/2003/05/soap-envelope" xmlns:ns1="..." xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:ns2="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap" xmlns:enc="http://www.w3.org/2003/05/soap-encoding">
	<env:Body>
		<ns1:altLogin env:encodingStyle="http://www.w3.org/2003/05/soap-encoding">
			<param0 xsi:type="ns2:Map">
				<item>
					<key xsi:type="xsd:string">arg0</key>
					<value xsi:type="xsd:string">value</value>
				</item>
				<item>
					<key xsi:type="xsd:string">arg1</key>
					<value xsi:type="xsd:string">value</value>
				</item>
			</param0>
		</ns1:altLogin>
	</env:Body>
</env:Envelope>





<env:Envelope xmlns:env="http://www.w3.org/2003/05/soap-envelope" xmlns:ns1="http://entity_centric.session.bpj.ir/">
	<env:Body>
		<ns1:altLogin>
			<ns1:arg0>value</ns1:arg0>
			<ns1:arg1>value</ns1:arg1>
		</ns1:altLogin>
	</env:Body>
</env:Envelope>


من میخوام وقتی داخل php و با soap client یه درخواست میفرستم ساختار درخواستم مثل دومی بشه چون به صورت دستی تست کردم سرور اولی رو همش نال میگیره ازم ولی با دومی درسته. 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## ghasemweb

اساتید منتظر پاسختون هستم. :لبخند:

----------

